# Wild Crayfish And There Deseases



## Ben Mazur (Mar 21, 2006)

In the summer I'm considering putting together a 5 gallon tank of local canadian fish, all small, non over 2 inches, and I was wondering how risky it will be. I meen, I won't lose money, I'm catching these myself but do you think they will carry in too many deseases for the small tank to handle?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

well you wont be able to keep much, that's for sure.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

Ben Mazur said:


> In the summer I'm considering putting together a 5 gallon tank of local canadian fish, all small, non over 2 inches, and I was wondering how risky it will be. I meen, I won't lose money, I'm catching these myself but do you think they will carry in too many deseases for the small tank to handle?


I think you have a much higher chance at getting diseased fish from a pet store than your local stream.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Yup I agree with what they both said ^ You should only really keep them alone, theyre aggressive and eat other fish


----------



## Ben Mazur (Mar 21, 2006)

Hm, thanks guys.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

hey Ben Mazur your fish that is your avatar wut type of fish is it? I have 2 and I love em, but I can't remeber what their called!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

As long as you dont mix natives with tropicals bringing in a disease shouldnt be the problem. especially since the fish and crawdads are from the same place the disease would be.


In a 5 gallon, the crawdads will quickly eat your fish. I dont think there are many candian fish that will last in a 5 gallon.



sugarplum_yummy said:


> hey Ben Mazur your fish that is your avatar wut type of fish is it? I have 2 and I love em, but I can't remeber what their called!


looks like a white skirt tetra.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

really? there a little big to be tetras??


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

sugarplum_yummy said:


> really? there a little big to be tetras??


There are 3 foot long tetras out there.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

shev said:


> There are 3 foot long tetras out there.


payara payara, my favorite tetra. I think they get like 3 feet


----------

